# "extra" Key Fob for 2011 Cruze



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...for those interested in getting an "extra" remote ignition Key Fob for their Cruze, here's the GM information:

.Part Number: 13500221
.Description: Key, Code, and VIN#
.........Bin: TEST
List (price): $53.16

...you'll need to provide two pieces of information:

1) the five-digit *Code* number (ie: Zxxxx) that's found on the black plastic hang-tags (with bar code) that came with the _original_ Key Fobs.

2) the cars' *VIN* (IE: 1G1PH5S97B7xxxxxx).

...because these "new" keys are laser-cut to rather tight tolerances, do NOT count of having them duplicated at your local hardware store!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

That's a great price!
View attachment 22
Most key fobs are $80-$125 and those don't have a laser cut key in them.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...when we bought our LTZ, we immediately asked for three "accessories":

• a spare Key Fob
• a locking gas cap
• a tire pump unit

...we're still waiting on the locking gas cap, with no locking mechnism, that 'cute' push-push door cover is _way_ too "inviting" to gas thieves.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

if you have people stealing your gas, you have a bigger problem on your hands lol


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...actually, worse than simple "theft"!

...we had someone "punch" a hole in the gas tank of a Toyota pickup parking in front of our house and drain the tank...because it had a locking gas cap!!!

...so, you can NEVER win, just 'sometimes' break even.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Most GM vehicles have a roll over ball in the neck, so that gas can't be siphoned out. But as stated if they want your gas they will just punch a hole in the tank and drain it out the bottom.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...actually, worse than simple "theft"!
> 
> ...we had someone "punch" a hole in the gas tank of a Toyota pickup parking in front of our house and drain the tank...because it had a locking gas cap!!!
> 
> ...so, you can NEVER win, just 'sometimes' break even.


either your gas prices in your area are absurdly high or you live in a really bad area. hopefully they dont do anything to your cruze. youre right about breaking even. if they want something bad enough they will take it no matter what. luckily my area is pretty safe. had my car unlocked a few times already and also once with the window completely down the whole night. there was so much they couldve taken easily including a expensive sound system but luckily nothing was touched when i woke up.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...a saying told to me by my Dad: _"...locks only keep honest-people honest, they do nothing but piss-off the *rest* of the theives!"_


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Is this true?:
_"TIP: Starting in the 2011 model year, key fobs can only be programmed using a scan tool. _

_In previous model years, it was possible to program key fobs for these vehicles using the vehicle's Driver Information Center (DIC), if equipped. Programming key fobs through the DIC is no longer an option on the 2011 model year vehicles."_


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

I know it's not true for the Volt. If you look at the user manual, there's a procedure listed there for programming additional keyfobs. You only need to have a dealer do it for you if you've lost all your fobs (or don't have at least two keyfobs if you're in Canada, for some reason).

However, for the Cruze (for which there is only 2011 model year for the US anyway), it looks like a scan tool is the only way to go for programming.


----------



## mattk (Feb 18, 2011)

*GM Parts Direct*

Just a heads up for anyone looking for OEM GM parts like this keyfob that it's worth checking pricing at gmpartsdirect.com. I always used them for parts for my 2000 Camaro Z28 and it was always a good experience. They sell this same keyfob for $30.91.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

mattk said:


> Just a heads up for anyone looking for OEM GM parts like this keyfob that it's worth checking pricing at gmpartsdirect.com. I always used them for parts for my 2000 Camaro Z28 and it was always a good experience. They sell this *same keyfob* for *$30.91*.


...excellent news for Cruize owners needing _another_ key fob (RKE).


----------



## joeczep (Feb 2, 2011)

I added a key fob to my car. You just turn the ignition on with a working fob, then just insert the new key and turn to run postion. It programs the key and the remote.


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

*Really?*



joeczep said:


> I added a key fob to my car. You just turn the ignition on with a working fob, then just insert the new key and turn to run postion. It programs the key and the remote.


Wow, it was that simple to program the new Fob? For a 2011 Cruze right? Thanks


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> if you have people stealing your gas, you have a bigger problem on your hands lol


You've seen the price of gas, right? More common of a problem than you might think.


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

joeczep said:


> I added a key fob to my car. You just turn the ignition on with a working fob, then just insert the new key and turn to run postion. It programs the key and the remote.


 my 08 grand prix was the same way. I think you have something like 3 or 5 seconds from putting the first key in the off postion to start the car with the new key.. Im not 100% tho.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

mattk said:


> Just a heads up for anyone looking for OEM GM parts like this keyfob that it's worth checking pricing at gmpartsdirect.com. I always used them for parts for my 2000 Camaro Z28 and it was always a good experience. They sell this same keyfob for $30.91.


Will they cut the key for that price though?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> Most GM vehicles have a roll over ball in the neck, so that gas can't be siphoned out. But as stated if they want your gas they will just punch a hole in the tank and drain it out the bottom.


Maybe they could invent a "self-sealing" gas tank like the self-sealing tires? Just sayin!


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

when you mean extra key fob i hope your talking about a 3rd one. That would be pretty lame if only one came with it.


----------



## Silphion (Mar 31, 2011)

Getting a new key ordered, cut, and programmed by my dealer was a total of $67 per key, and less than 10 minute wait to program. This was in Huntsville, AL


----------



## New "Cruze" R (Sep 10, 2011)

I just programmed a new key fob for my 2012 Cruze. You need a working fob. Put the working key in the ignition and turn it on and off 3 times (do not start the car), then place the new key in the ignition and use it to start the car. It will be programmed automatically just like that! It took me about 15 seconds and there was no need for a programming tool or anything else for that matter. Good Luck!


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

> just programmed a new key fob for my 2012 Cruze. You need a working fob. Put the working key in the ignition and turn it on and off 3 times (do not start the car)


That procedure works if you have an ignition. Procedure is different for and LTZ-It's in the owners manual.

Tre'


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

mattk said:


> Just a heads up for anyone looking for OEM GM parts like this keyfob that it's worth checking pricing at gmpartsdirect.com. I always used them for parts for my 2000 Camaro Z28 and it was always a good experience. They sell this same keyfob for $30.91.


Can you order the key from gmpartsdirect cut? I know when we order these type keys at our dealer we have to order them from gm pre cut because we don't have the machine to do it.


----------



## 12LTZRS (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, I'm really confused. :question: Why does everyone need an "extra" key fob? I've never heard of a dealer who doesn't give you at least two of them. I guess maybe you guys need 3 or 4.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

_Wife_ gets one.

_Daughter_ gets one.

_I _get one.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Does anyone know where one can buy keys pre-cut? I have the 5 digit code that came with the keys. GMpartscenter says all they sell are key blanks.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...for those interested in getting an "extra" remote ignition Key Fob for their Cruze, here's the GM information:
> 
> .Part Number: 13500221
> .Description: Key, Code, and VIN#
> ...


Dealer wants 85 bucks for an extra remote, you have remote and key for $53.16? Don't see any links or where to get one at this price.

Actually would just like to get the key less the remote, seems to work okay, none of the three locksmiths in my town have invested in the tooling to make this new key.

History with GM with Passlock, I and II, resistor pellets, transponder chips, hasn't been good, did a far better job in keeping me from stealing my own car with anti-thief problems and way overpriced replacement keys. O4 Cavalier was a blessing, finally back to a 75 cent key. Now with the Cruze, same old crap all over again.

Certainly not effective with a flatbed truck or a guy with a gun held to your head. But a first class pain in the butt when you can't even start your own car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*NickD* -- here's the GM info:

• price: http://parts.nalleygmc.com/products/KEY-Ignition-and-Locks-Vehicle/2674497/13500221.html 

• pix: http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1003101P10-012.JPG

...maybe the part number is different for the 2012 model-year Cruzes?


----------



## crzesk8dad (Jan 14, 2012)

i folllowed your instructions on my 2011 Cruze, which I bought used. It worked like a champ. When I purchased the car, the dealer only had one fob. I purchased a new one at gmpartsdirect.com for$35, took it to my commercial locksmith, who laser cut the "key", for ten bucks each side, total investment $55 vs $200 at Chevy dealer.

Three on/off attempts with original, put the new one in, turned it once, started the car and I was done. Total time = five minutes.

Thanks!


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

What if I don't have the key code?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The key code is actually on the black plastic tag that came with the key. I had a bad key replaced a couple of weeks ago at no charge. The dealer has them priced at $38+change which I think includes the parts guy cutting them.


----------



## 02GT (Jul 8, 2012)

Where can i find the key code?? I bought the car used


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

02GT said:


> Where can i find the key code?? I bought the car used


02GT,
If you are not able to find this information in your owner's manual I would suggest that you contact your dealer and ask them for your key code. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

